# First go with my Hario 02 V60 drip decanter



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So having got the Hario yesterday decided to give it and the Hausgrind a whirl this afternoon. Being unsure of which recipe to go with I followed the instructions and went with 22.5g using 250ml of water, as I don't have a pouring kettle I pressed a stainless steel gooseneck teapot into service which got the job done but I think a proper kettle will be on order soon.

So 30 second bloom followed by slowly pouring the rest of the water came to 2 minutes 40 seconds so I think a change in grind is needed ( I went with the coarser end of Peter's suggested range for V60) I used the Atkinsons Mocha Ilbu and most definitely got the blueberries and a hint of a roasty flavour with it but for a 1st attempt I really enjoyed it and it didn't seem particularly over or under extracted. The Hausgrind was a joy to use and no real effort was required to grind the beans, I used the small plastic pot I weighed the beans in to pour them into the grinder. All in all I think for a 1st go with 2 new pieces of gear it wasn't a bad effort, but I suspect a long way to go to reach the level of the complimentary brew in saint on Friday, which is what inspired the purchase of the drip decanter, it also appealed to my sense of aesthetics, I'll give it another go tomorrow after some more reading up on V60 technique. I'd welcome any suggestions of beans to try in it, apart from anything that is very citrusy( I really hate grapefruit so nothing with even a hint of that) or very acidic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

22.5grms to250ml water seems a bit high. Might want to consider dropping the dose to 15-18grms for that volume - adjust the grind as necessary. If you have a tea strainer - sift your grind to remove finds but keep final dose weight the same - then brew. Doing this will bias the brew for flavour clarity. Recommend trying any HasBean that has citrus/floral tasting notes.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The coffee did look a little dark compared to the V60's I saw people having in Brum, I just followed the guideline from an app I downloaded from the Play store.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The coffee did look a little dark compared to the V60's I saw people having in Brum, I just followed the guideline from an app I downloaded from the Play store.


That was a SQM single origin we had, will be lighter than the stuff you asked for


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well it tasted ok particularly for a 1st go with both toys, I know there's room for improvement just trying to work out the merits of the various pouring kettles, but the Homeloo one is winning on looks vs cost so far.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be using 12.5-15g for that amount of water Charlie. Have a play with varying doses.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, it was one of those spur of the moment things that made me decide to use it, I followed a combination of the instructions that came with it and an app called coffee nerd that had a calculator for dry weight of coffee to use, I guess this is going to be like going back to day 1 making espresso again. Always good to have something new to learn and takes my mind of yesterdays events due to the evil ex she followed through with the threat I mentioned in Brum, so yesterday wasn't very pleasant on top of still feeling a bit groggy from the anaesthetic on Sundays none event of an operation, they put me under and then when they turned me over to start the anaesthetist didn't like my breathing so the whole thing was aborted, turns out I've picked up either gary's lurgy or more likely an evil viral chest infection my step father has had.

But as they say onwards and upwards and at least I made a drinkable brew and I'm liking the Hausgrind, tomorrow I'll give things another go with the same beans and also try and match grind levels with the Zassenhaus grinder to see how it compares, but if I take this foray into brewed coffee further I can easily see myself buying a Hausgrind.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just brewed using my V60, i tend to stick with 15g per 250ml.

I love how easy it is to brew in the office, no mess or cleaning anything out, just bin the filter and wipe out the grinder!

Happy days!


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, that does sound high. I like a big dose and strong brew but tend towards a Norwegian 70-75g/litre rather than 90g/litre! You must have been bouncing off the walls Charlie.

I like my porcelain Kalita Wave 185 with a Hario 01 decanter. My recipe tends to be 26g of coffee, 360ml of water at 92-94degrees, 3:00-3:15 total brew time.

Recently I have really enjoyed Square Mile Colonia 8 Estrallas, Workshop Mahembe and Hasbean Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural for pourover. If you like "interesting" coffees, try the Ethiopia Kebel Kircha from Hasbean. It's almost effervescent!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well on top of the usual amount of espresso based drink I consume in a day the V60 certainly nailed me between the eyes, as I said I basically followed the instructions included with the decanter and knocked a bit of weight off, following those would have me dosing at the equivalent of 100g per litre or more, odd how manufacturers instructions aren't always the best.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grimpeur said:


> Yes, that does sound high. I like a big dose and strong brew but tend towards a Norwegian 70-75g/litre rather than 90g/litre! You must have been bouncing off the walls Charlie.
> 
> I like my porcelain Kalita Wave 185 with a Hario 01 decanter. My recipe tends to be 26g of coffee, 360ml of water at 92-94degrees, 3:00-3:15 total brew time.
> 
> Recently I have really enjoyed Square Mile Colonia 8 Estrallas, Workshop Mahembe and Hasbean Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural for pourover. If you like "interesting" coffees, try the Ethiopia Kebel Kircha from Hasbean. It's almost effervescent!


the tasting notes for the mahembe look delicious . Did it live up to the billing?


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> the tasting notes for the mahembe look delicious . Did it live up to the billing?


They did. The macerated strawberry and berry coulis notes really popped out at me, it had a very nice acidity indeed. Think the astringency of fresh picked ripe raspberry. Workshop seem to get the tasting notes spot on.

Their Gichithaini AA last year was crazy rhubarb, beautiful. On opening, the aroma was really pronounced. It doesn't happen often but I found taste in the cup matched the roast bean aroma! The Olke Bire from last year was floral; Bergamot and clementine. I wasn't so into that.

They are definitely one of my favourite roasters. Very clean and juicy coffees but with well controlled acidity, clearly putting a lot of thought into the roast profile. They just brought out their first naturally processed coffee having previously rejected others for fermented, funky flavours. Judging from their previous offerings, I'm keen to try it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well on top of the usual amount of espresso based drink I consume in a day the V60 certainly nailed me between the eyes, as I said I basically followed the instructions included with the decanter and knocked a bit of weight off, following those would have me dosing at the equivalent of 100g per litre or more, odd how manufacturers instructions aren't always the best.


Well, don't forget that these brewers are made in the far East, we make them fit European/US tastes, but it's possible that there is a regional preference, either in strength or extraction in Japan. I have never been there so that's a degree of speculation on my part, but all the common pourover brewers seem to recommend 10-12g of grinds to a 120ml finished cup. Chemex instructions are unsurprisingly more in line with tastes in the Anglosphere.

Weirdly, on the Hario videos, they tare out the scales after blooming too, as if the bloom water isn't included in the brew ratio.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

100g per ltr, wow! think i would be climbing the walls!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> 100g per ltr, wow! think i would be climbing the walls!


Whilst the coffee may be more concentrated, for a given dose you don't necessarily end up with significantly more coffee in the cup, it just has less water with it (smaller cup).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Further experiments are on hold until my Homeloo pouring kettle arrives, thanks to a surprise refund of £205 bank charges I decided it was probably better to buy one, it also paid for my EK43 raffle entry and the initial payment on this years car insurance too lol.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

This V60 video is one of the best have seen. Agree with pretty much all the technique.

[video=youtube;MPDfn--vxK8]






Still yet to source a drip kettle mind


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

GS11 said:


> This V60 video is one of the best have seen. Agree with pretty much all the technique.
> 
> [video=youtube;MPDfn--vxK8]


Good enough to win the 2012 World Brewers cup....using an EK43 (grinds sieved)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep - plus one for that Graham. Use same technique on the Chemex. Getting the Rao spin eludes me though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yep - plus one for that Graham. Use same technique on the Chemex. Getting the Rao spin eludes me though.


Not trying for the Southern hemisphere, anti-clockwise spin are you Patrick? ;-)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did think that! Its the 'tap dat' which I always ruin


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm currently sitting here with the decanter and cup made from 500g of water into 30g of Smokey Barn Sumatra Wahana Natural ground with a KNock Hausgrind and just wow. I somehow managed to absolutely nail it with the tasting notes bang on, it smells just a like properly made Tiramisu with some fruity notes, I've yet to put a name to but really enjoying this, and the taste and smell are bang on. I'm going to have to try this as espresso as well though, so the Hausgrind is still pulling double duty on brewed and "guest" espresso and doing a superb job.


----------

